# Pensacola/Mobile Tag Team - February 15th Report



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

We had another great night with beautiful sky and light winds. Visablity was great and there were "millions" of baby fish clouding up the water.

Final count was 13 Flounder, 36 Sheepshead and 19 Mullet.
Some of the Sheeps went over 10 lb's.
Dauphin Island


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Fulish850 in top pic. Never, ever get a gig fight with him....he never misses.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats one hell of a haul!!! Bet you had a ton of fun cleaning all of those Sheepies.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Holly Molly now that's some fish right there.Them guys must be like master splinter with them gigs nice variety.:thumbup::notworthy:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Now that was a hell of a "Goat Rodeo" how many gigs did ya"ll bend up on all those "goats"


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

How in the hell did you gig a deer?


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

The deer was something we found while gigging. I assume it drowned trying to cross Mobile Bay or Mississippi Sound. Years ago I saw one on the Gulf side....swimming the wrong way - South. My titanium gig needed to be "fixed" a few times after hitting the sheepsheads, but they were good last night.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

This is killing me. I cant stand it anymore. Great job and pics Overkill and partner.:thumbup: Im not much for cleaning a pile of goats but they are some fine eatin. Plan on hitting the water Sat night if this weather holds out.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

let me see someone Steam roll that ...... lol :whistling:


----------



## tgill (Aug 13, 2010)

Man that is a haul, youll be eating sheephead for a year.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Do you mind leaving some for the rest of us ~


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Try heading and gutting the Sheepshead, then bake or grill with the scales still on. When it is done just pull the scales/skin back. Easy way to prepare/eat them.


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

overkill said:


> Try heading and gutting the Sheepshead, then bake or grill with the scales still on. When it is done just pull the scales/skin back. Easy way to prepare/eat them.


:thumbup: Work smarter not harder! Outstanding report!


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

fulish850 said:


> let me see someone Steam roll that ...... lol :whistling:


Hey I remember you two lol great bunch of fish im comming back soon see you guys out there . Frank


----------

